# Costs of living - family of 3



## Kwiaci (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello,
I am considering moving with my wife and son to Netherlands. I was offered an opportunity to work in Netherlands. The salary would be around 2200-2400 Euro after taxation and I will be eligible for 30 percent rule.
First I will move alone because my wife has a job in our country. She's an engineer as me so later she will join me. 
So now, I'm looking for a flat. I found in Bergen op Zoom furnished one for around 800 Euro/month - it's 70 sq meters.


 Do you think is this an expensive flat?

 How much is monthly cost of living for a family of 3? By this I mean cooking at home (we rarely eat out), go to cinema once a month, having a car (we have one already), etc. Our child is 1 year old.

 And is 2200 Euro after taxation a normal/good salary for a design engineer with 3 years of experience?

Thanks


----------

